# Dinner in the Sky



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

Hey all! Has anyone heard of this 'Dinner in the Sky' thing going on in the Marina Walk? I saw it a few times while I was passing and it seemed quite nice. It's a table that's lifted up by a crane and people can dine in the air. I also looked it up and it's been done in Vegas as well. If anyone has tried it please share your feedback.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Just had a look, it's a bit windy at the moment for that kind of thing and what do you do if you need the loo?


----------



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

I actually asked them all these questions when I was passing by....lol. They have toilet facilities so no worries. Also they do not 'fly' if the wind is above a certain speed. I live around the area so I pass by all the time. I will give it a shot this weekend and share my feedback.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

I live in the area as well ... where is this crane located??


----------



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

It's right across from Spinneys. There's free parking as well.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

I misread ... LOL

Thought of JBR Walk ... might just have to take a little trip to the Marina Walk to go up that crane ...


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

Can we do a dinner and bungee jump?? j/king


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

hahaha if you can't pay they throw you off 

Ari! You? Thinking of going anywhere past JBR walk? Impossible!

I've seen this on Facebook a few times, if you do it, let us know what the menu is, if the food is good, prices, etc...?

Keen on trying it myself!


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

I've passed by the place a couple of times... it's a nice idea once you are all friends occupying the whole seats


----------



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

So I got a chance to finally try this 'Dinner in the Sky' - it was awesome! I think the weather in the evening is perfect now for such an experience. I would highly recommend it to those who are really looking for a unique dining experience. Dinner is a 3-course set menu where I had a choice of chicken or fish - food was awesome, especially the dessert! 

I was actually looking it up online and noticed that it costs so much in other parts of the world. I think it was definitely worth it.


----------



## samfurah (Jan 7, 2011)

o wow! sounds very interesting, will definetly have a go but i am afraid of heights! hope i come back to ground without throwing up...


----------



## Armen (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Saima,

So can you give us an idea how much we should expect to pay on average?

thanks


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Saima, I truly wish Id seen your posts earlier. We just walked past it this last week and I was telling my friend Tanja about it, we were considering going but it sounds more fun with a nice group of friends. I believe the fee is about 500 AED no? Its well worth the price for the experience. If you go again or anyone on the forum would like to get a group together, seriously, lets do this!


----------



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

Yea its more fun with a group of friends. It seats a maximum of 22 people which is not so hard to gather. The price is 475dhs. It's a bit expensive but it's well worth it.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

For the experience 475 AED is nothing. Its something you will probably remember forever and the pictures you can take or video, etc. 

Saima, how long are you up there though? What happens if anyone needs to leave early? 

I truly cant wait to do this!


----------



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

The table stays up for an hour. It comes down once and goes back up for dessert. There's also a photographer from photo booth up there who takes a bunch of pictures. You can purchase them when you get off the flight.


----------



## Armen (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey Nightshadow, I would be interested if you want to lead putting a group together


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

GoNabit Dubai have a deal on this right now!


----------



## lookingforsmth (Nov 23, 2010)

Moe78, i also just thought about GoNabit too. )) they have 50% discount but it's just 9 hours left.. ))
the only thing is that it will not be dinner but just tea.. "30 minutes (10 min briefing, 20 min flight) marina view flight including snack and coffee/tea/juice"
the cost is 100 aed instead of 200
and the voucher is valid till March 31


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah but still compared to 500dhs it's not bad for the experience alone. that means you save 400dhs and you eat somewhere else. It really depends on their food and how long you stay up there for the 500dhs one.


----------



## lookingforsmth (Nov 23, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> Yeah but still compared to 500dhs it's not bad for the experience alone. that means you save 400dhs and you eat somewhere else. It really depends on their food and how long you stay up there for the 500dhs one.


right.. you still have the experience but just for 100 dirhams.. ))


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

I bought 2 of these vouchers.


----------

